# A question about WINE



## Wolfhammer (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello all,

So I recently finished an install of 13, I got Xorg with Xfce up and running along with NVIDIA drivers and the Linux emulation layers also.

There's a few vital Windows applications I need to be able to run -- I installed WINE and all went well, BUT, I cannot install both the 32 bit and 64 bit packages, as pkg sees them as conflicting with each other. 

Windows Steam runs well with 32-bit, but my other application requires both, and I cannot have both at the same time.

I asked on a FreeBSD group on Facebook, and was told that perhaps there was a script, or a way to cross-compile both 32 and 64 bit WINE packages but they didn't know more. I am hoping you fellow enthusiasts might. Cheers


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 27, 2021)

There's a hack installing 32bit packages somewhere in your home directory, and AFAIK, the script doing that is included in the "normal" (here: 64bit) wine port/package.


----------



## argwings (Oct 27, 2021)

It should be as easy as finding the pkg32.sh script for your Wine version and running, `./pkg32.sh install yourwineversion mesa-dri` without root. As Zirias said, it installs into your home directory. Been playing with this recently myself.

It might be broken right this second though. I used an older pkg version:




__





						259404 – emulators/wine, emulators/wine-devel, emulators/wine-proton: fix pkg32.sh for pkg 1.17.3
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

